# Black Marlin in a creek???



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Saw this on my subbie forum.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVxJx2Vy ... hp?t=10865






Apparently filmed in Port Kembla Harbour in NSW

It almost looks robotic, can't tell if its BS of real.

Cheers Andy


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

i think its bs it dosnt look right for some reason seems to hang around in the camera frame to long and wouldn't you think there would be a disturbance of bait fish?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks real enough to me.

Not so sure about the 10ft claim though. 5-6foot, maybe.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Doesn't look real healthy, maybe someone "released" it there.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe he's just lost...


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi All

i can explain this a little bit

whilste on a school excursion to port kanembla we found out that after the water is used to cool down the steal plates so they can go to their various parts of the world the water is cleaned, and sent back into the many creeks, the water that re enters is so warm that fish species are found only in the creak and no where else in the world, so a black marlin dosent strike me as odd for that type of area


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

It is one of these things that can happen from time to time. I remember an acticle many years ago in one of the fishing mags from north queensland about how during a dry period that large numbers of pilchards moved up some northern rivers all the way to the fresh headwaters. The locals started to notice a few days later that there was what they thought were sharks up there chasing the bait, But it turned out to be big schools of cobia who were in turn followed by the sharks. Once the sharks started chasing the cobs in the confines of the headwaters it caused them to do a pannic escape down stream which results in one guy who was standing in the water fishing for jungle perch to recieve a broken leg when he was hit in the side by a panniced cobia heading downstream. All of this happened in small freshwater creeks with patches small rapid not the normal place you would expect to have runins with 4 to 5 feet long cobia.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

slider65 said:


> It is one of these things that can happen from time to time. I remember an acticle many years ago in one of the fishing mags from north queensland about how during a dry period that large numbers of pilchards moved up some northern rivers all the way to the fresh headwaters. The locals started to notice a few days later that there was what they thought were sharks up there chasing the bait, But it turned out to be big schools of cobia who were in turn followed by the sharks. Once the sharks started chasing the cobs in the confines of the headwaters it caused them to do a pannic escape down stream which results in one guy who was standing in the water fishing for jungle perch to recieve a broken leg when he was hit in the side by a panniced cobia heading downstream. All of this happened in small freshwater creeks with patches small rapid not the normal place you would expect to have runins with 4 to 5 feet long cobia.


lol, would make a good story to tell down the pub:

"So, how'd you break your leg mate?"

"Oh, a fish swam into it"


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't doubt its real especially there is a hot water outlet. The camera operator won't want to give thier day job though.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

PatrickC said:


> Hi All
> 
> i can explain this a little bit
> 
> whilste on a school excursion to port kanembla we found out that after the water is used to cool down the steal plates so they can go to their various parts of the world the water is cleaned, and sent back into the many creeks, the water that re enters is so warm that fish species are found only in the creak and no where else in the world, so a black marlin dosent strike me as odd for that type of area


Huh!? :? I have no idea what you have just said.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

30HA said:


> PatrickC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


He's talking about warm water attracting fish that wouldn't normally reside in the area. We get the same thing happening in Pt Augusta. We get Bonito, Dolphinfish, Thresher sharks and Kingfish congregating at the top of our gulf in the middle of winter when the rest of our gulf is freezing.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Found these on another forum


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Would have been funny as hell if a guy jumped out of a helicopter onto it.


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Apparently it was real and the beakie was there for a while. Caused a stir amongst the steelworkers. Allens creek has been known to get some amazing aquatic life in it throughout the years.

the sting


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

I can confirm with that Sting. There are even 1 meter plus Snapper in there and Mullet as big as your leg (well they are pretty big)

Butts...


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

PatrickC said:


> Hi All
> 
> i can explain this a little bit
> 
> whilste on a school excursion to port kanembla we found out that after the water is used to cool down the steal plates so they can go to their various parts of the world the water is cleaned, and sent back into the many creeks, the water that re enters is so warm that fish species are found only in the creak and no where else in the world, so a black marlin dosent strike me as odd for that type of area


warf 9 used to be productive, but they closed access :twisted: 
the break wall is ok too, I caught a small jackson from there on the inside of the harbour years ago


----------

